
Aak HN: What time series metrics API should I emulate? - coopr
I need to design a time series metrics API. The API will be read only, needs to support some but not extensive query flexibility, and will be used with a relatively limited number of metrics.<p>Are there any existing APIs you like that I could use for inspiration?<p>Are there any you hate that you hope I avoid emulating?!
======
PaulHoule
My first thought is that time series data sets vary drastically in scale.

For instance, there are two CPI numbers that come out once a month for about
80 years so far, or 1920 numbers total. That's "small data". Other systems
collect that many numbers in a millisecond.

I like the time series handling capabilities in pandas myself.

~~~
coopr
Ah, good point, I left that out.

My system will max out at perhaps 1M data points in any given series. More
typically it might have 1/10th or 1/100th of that.

